# Box Spring Support...



## ScottAlan (May 1, 2007)

I have a question. I'm finishing making my first bed frame. It is a mission style queen. I've built the side rails, headboard and foot board. I made super strong 1" rails inside of the bed frame on all four sides (dado, glued and screwed every two inches into the frame).

My thought was the box spring can rest on all 4, inner 1" rails on the insides of the bed frame. Do I NEED to put stretchers for support across the bottom of the box spring space? I figured the box spring is made of wood and could sit inside my bed frame, on the strong edge rails I made. My bed frame is super strong. Am I off base here?

My first bed,
Scott


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

That's the way I do it. I think that a bed over full size, like queen or king should have a center support. My reasoning for that is that when you buy a metal angle iron bed frame those sizes usually come with a center cross support and a center leg at that point. But slats or plywood as a base aren't necessasary


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

If this is your bed, go without the slats. Sounds like you have enough support. If you don't, you'll end up on the floor one night (DAMHIK). If that happens, put in slats. If you are making this for someone else, put in the slats, everyone expects them anyway. As an added step for stability, screw the slats to the rails.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I would say go with a center support, if you need to consider where the bed will be located. You can get mattress sets that have 2 piece box springs, found this out after moving in to an apartment and not being able to get a full size single box spring upstairs..


----------

